# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  FMX - Sombre ou clair

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : FMX - Sombre ou clair

Comment dtecter et appliquer les thmes sombres ou foncs selon l'environnement de la cible.

Dans ce projet, j'explore l'utilisation de TStyleManager. 



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## PetitBoutDeCode

J'adhre !

Enfin, il manque juste la version MacOS/IOS, mme si je comprend que le cot sectaire peut freiner  ::roll:: .

Je peux l'utiliser et l'adapter ? 

Enfin je dis a mais il va me falloir le temps de dchiffrer le tout avant!

----------


## SergioMaster

> J'adhre !


Merci



> Enfin, il manque juste la version MacOS/IOS, mme si je comprend que le cot sectaire peut freiner .


je ne suis pas une poire pas manque de moyen financier. Le squelette est fait, il suffit d'ajouter un datamodule "style" pour chacun de ces 2 OS (juste faire attention  crer le style "sombre" en premier, msaventure qui m'est arriv lorsque j'ai fait le datamodule "style" Android  ::ptdr:: )




> Je peux l'utiliser et l'adapter ?


c'est l pour a, il y a trs certainement des adaptations  faire, justement j'y pensais ce matin, cette histoire de copie de style pour le style manager      TStyleManager.SetStyle(OSStyle.Dark.Style.Clone(self)); , j'ai souvenance d'avoir vu quelque par un paramtre const clone : boolean =false quelque part. 




> Enfin je dis a mais il va me falloir le temps de dchiffrer le tout avant!


Il est plus ou moins prvu (je ne sais quand) que je squatte la chaine Twitch de Patrick Premartin(pprem) pour donner des explications en live.
De mme cet 'exercice' fera certainement l'objet d'une de mes plonges dans les styles FMX 

Pour l'instant au stade de couverture et plan + un certain nombre d'essais divers  et varis (souvent sujet de question dans le forum FMX, souvent de ma part).

----------


## PetitBoutDeCode

> (juste faire attention  crer le style "sombre" en premier


Je pense que lorsque j'en serais l je vais essayer par curiosit  ::mouarf:: 




> Il est plus ou moins prvu (je ne sais quand) que je squatte la chaine Twitch de Patrick Premartin(pprem) pour donner des explications en live.
> De mme cet 'exercice' fera certainement l'objet d'une de mes plonges dans les styles FMX


Merci pour l'infos de la chaine! Je ne le savais pas mais maintenant je vais suivre ses actualits, car il est vrai que le peu de fois ou j'ai post sur un forum, la rponse tait dj prsente dans une de ses vidos..  ::oops:: 

D'ailleurs, as tu une chaine toi aussi ou quelque chose que l'on peut suivre? Mme si tous les projets ne m'intressent pas forcment, j'aime bien me tenir inform et prendre des ides a droite  gauche  ::roll::

----------


## SergioMaster

> Merci pour l'infos de la chaine! Je ne le savais pas mais maintenant je vais suivre ses actualits, car il est vrai que le peu de fois ou j'ai post sur un forum, la rponse tait dj prsente dans une de ses vidos..


Oh, c'est pas toujours le cas. D'ailleurs ce sujet est en droite ligne d'une de ses dernires vidos (23 ou 24 mars 2002)




> D'ailleurs, as tu une chaine toi aussi ou quelque chose que l'on peut suivre?


non, pour l'instant je n'envisage pas de production vidos, le seul endroit o j'interviens beaucoup (trop ?) c'est sur DVP

----------


## oneDev

> non, pour l'instant je n'envisage pas de production vidos, le seul endroit o j'interviens beaucoup (trop ?) c'est sur DVP


peut-tre quand tu seras en retraite  ::D:

----------


## SergioMaster

Tu veux dire dans 


```
SELECT DATEDIFF(DAY,CURRENT_DATE,DATEADD(67 YEAR TO DATE '29-JUN-1956')) JOURS FROM RDB$DATABASE
```

soit 449 jours ou 14 mois ou 4 trimestres
Oui, c'est une possibilit sauf si je passe  70  ::mouarf:: 
Non, srieusement je ne crois pas que je me lancerai, d'abord j'attends toujours la fibre (mme si les poteaux et la ligne ont t pose elle n'est toujours pas dispo)
mais surtout parce que c'est pas trop mon truc le live (je suis trop vieux pour a) et je n'ai pas vraiment le matriel. Je prfre squatter la chaine de Patrick  :;):

----------


## pprem

> peut-tre quand tu seras en retraite


en parlant de retrait, il y en a un vrai qui s'y intresse et pourrait sauter le pas, en attendant il a aussi un RDV prvu par chez moi  :;): 

(d'ailleurs  force, va peut-tre falloir que je propose des dates  ceux qui sont prts pour qu'on puisse prvenir tout le monde)

----------


## pprem

> Oh, c'est pas toujours le cas. D'ailleurs ce sujet est en droite ligne d'une de ses dernires vidos (23 ou 24 mars 2002)


C'tait sur WebTaskScheduler et c'tait un chec pour ce projet, mme si on a appliqu comme voulu le clair/sombre sous Windows 10. J'ai bot en touche en passant sur un autre projet mais on va y revenir dans quelques jours.

C'est la fin du 23 et surtout la session du 24 mars 2022 qui leur a t consacre. Voici ce que j'ai not dans le "done" du jour :




> Session avec tests styles pour comprendre comment a s'active avec le TStyleManager => erreur de paramtrage la veille, c'est mieux en prenant la proprit Style du TStyleBook que lui-mme qui n'affiche rien.
> 
> Application des modifications sur WebTaskScheduler et quelques problmes sur les styles fournis.
> 
> Recherche de nouveaux styles clair/sombre dans GetIt, conversion et oups, a ne passe pas sur les TEdit ou sur Mac. A revoir la fois suivante donc.
> 
> WebTaskScheduler :
> * correction de l'activation thmes clair/sombres en automatique sur l'application
> * correction des hauteurs des lments de l'interface suite  application du style choisi
> ...


La rediffusion originelle est dispo sur https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1435342021 pendant 60 jours.

----------


## pprem

> Merci pour l'infos de la chaine! Je ne le savais pas mais maintenant je vais suivre ses actualits, car il est vrai que le peu de fois ou j'ai post sur un forum, la rponse tait dj prsente dans une de ses vidos..


Merci  ::): 

C'est vrai qu'en enregistrant des sessions thmatiques et sessions de codage sur des projets rels, a aide aussi  couvrir des choses qu'on peut utiliser au quotidien. Le hic de la vido restant que c'est de la vido, donc faut crire son contenu pour la trouver, classer, rfrencer, ... Un travail trs chronophage qui ne compensera probablement jamais les forums (et d'ailleurs c'est trs bien ainsi car faut garder le contact avec d'autres dveloppeurs).

J'espre en tout cas que pour les vidos que tu as pu voir mes explications taient assez claires. Dans le cas contraire faut pas hsiter  le dire.

----------


## oneDev

J'aime beaucoup tes lives, c'est sympa de voir du Delphi et de pouvoir poser des questions en directe.
Le problme c'est que l'on peut rarement tout voir et au finale c'est difficile de bien comprendre le code. Je pense notemment au jeux dont les sources ne sont pas dispos.

----------


## PetitBoutDeCode

> non, pour l'instant je n'envisage pas de production vidos, le seul endroit o j'interviens beaucoup (trop ?) c'est sur DVP


A vrai dire, je ne parlais pas forcment de vido mais d'actualit en gnral, pour trouver cette discussion par exemple j'ai du arpenter les forums avant d'tre interpel par le titre!
J'aime bien  temps perdu regarder un peu ce qui se passe  droite  gauche, d'ailleurs mes programmes sont souvent le rsultat d'un beau mlange entre ce que je voulais faire au dpart, et les ides qui sont venues se greffer au fil de mes recherches.. ::roll::

----------


## PetitBoutDeCode

> J'espre en tout cas que pour les vidos que tu as pu voir mes explications taient assez claires. Dans le cas contraire faut pas hsiter  le dire.


Pour tre honnte, je ne suis pas vraiment fan des vidos, pour donner un exemple, quand j'ai regard la vido sur les layouts, je connaissais dj la plupart d'entre eux donc j'ai zapp pas mal de passages, mais j'ai suivi le passage sur le ScaledLayout et le PanelGridLayout, et le passage sur les anchors aussi.

Ce que j'ai cout tait clair, et puis c'est sympa de constater qu'on rle sur les mmes choses (comme quand on se trompe sur un alignement et qu'il n'y a pas de Ctrl+Z  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## pprem

> Ce que j'ai cout tait clair, et puis c'est sympa de constater qu'on rle sur les mmes choses (comme quand on se trompe sur un alignement et qu'il n'y a pas de Ctrl+Z )


 ::fou:: 

moi ? rler ?  part quand je tente de remplir des formulaires bogues chez les GAFAM ? non, c'est pas possible, a ne se peut pas.

 ::furieux:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## pprem

> J'aime beaucoup tes lives, c'est sympa de voir du Delphi et de pouvoir poser des questions en directe.
> Le problme c'est que l'on peut rarement tout voir et au finale c'est difficile de bien comprendre le code. Je pense notemment au jeux dont les sources ne sont pas dispos.


N'hsite pas  le dire sur les directs ou en priv, ce n'est pas parce que je ne publie pas tout en open source (faut bien tenter de gagner un peu d'argent de temps en temps pour vivre) que je ne peux pas montrer des trucs ou revenir dessus ici ou sur mes blogs (qui d'ailleurs sont l pour a).

----------


## Galet

Bonjour,
Je me permets de me joindre  PetitBoutDeCode, en me faisant l'cho de la "masse silencieuse"  ::D:  qui profite de tous ces conseils aviss.



> J'aime bien  temps perdu regarder un peu ce qui se passe  droite  gauche, d'ailleurs mes programmes sont souvent le rsultat d'un beau mlange entre ce que je voulais faire au dpart, et les ides qui sont venues se greffer au fil de mes recherches..


et remercier PPrem et SergioMaster de leurs aides



> non, pour l'instant je n'envisage pas de production vidos, le seul endroit o j'interviens beaucoup (trop ?) c'est sur DVP


Pas de risque... pour le Trop  ::ptdr:: 
Belle journe  tous,

----------

